# Reverse Hyper



## JGW (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but hope someone can help me out. I'm suffering a lot of lower back pain and have heard a lot about the Reverse Hyper extension machine and how it can help and even prevent surgery. I know this isn't a very common piece of equipment in gyms in the UK. So my question is does anyone know of a gym with a reverse hyper machine? preferably in the north east? I live in Hartlepool but to be honest if this piece of kit is as good as I've heard I will travel to find one. Short of buying one myself I think I'm pretty stuck.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

First I can't see where the difference between hyper and reverse hyper extensions. The muscle contracts thus bringing the legs to parallel or bringing lack to parallel which ever way you want to look at it. It still involved the same muscle being contracted, that is the key point as I see it

Secondly, lower back pain is more complicated, I have a huge of amount of experience of this. just increasing the lower-back muscles will help but not a lot. A strong core is vital especially abs and obliques but all the muscles you don't see from the outside are key to low back strength and health. They have fancy names like spinal erector, Piriformis, Psoas / Iliacus and so on. These all need to be flexible and strong.

You would be far better joining one of those classes that concentrate on core and abs. Yoga is actually very good. The problem with doing gym work is that you can focus too much on the major muscle which can tighten pull the spine out of alignment. A healthy skeletal structure doesn't need a lot of muscle and is usually way below what we guys might push it too

and to mention again, flexibility is vital. I have major back issues for 20 years and its always the same, I neglect stretching, the muscles starts to tighten, joints lose flexibility and bang, I get a muscle spasm and laid up for days


----------



## JGW (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the input. Im sure the way it has been explained to me is that the reverse hyper is beneficial from opening your spine up and stretching it out. I wouldnt have the first idea why its different to the hyper, I would agree it doesnt seem like there would be a huge difference.

You've hit the nail on the head with the neglecting stretching, I know that is my main problem, I moan about injuries but dont have the patience for stretching and taking care of myself properly.

I will definitely look into a yoga class or something similar, Thanks.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

JGW said:


> Thanks a lot for the input. Im sure the way it has been explained to me is that the reverse hyper *is beneficial from opening your spine up and stretching it out*. I wouldnt have the first idea why its different to the hyper, I would agree it doesnt seem like there would be a huge difference.
> 
> You've hit the nail on the head with the neglecting stretching, I know that is my main problem, I moan about injuries but dont have the patience for stretching and taking care of myself properly.
> 
> I will definitely look into a yoga class or something similar, Thanks.


 yeah i can see that helping but a regular hyper would do that do as you have whole upper body weight pulling the lower spine

But as I see it the primary reason for using this machines is to strengthen muscle, not like a traction of the spine.

I'm the same, my back has been acting up yet again in last few days, was lazy in the gym and didn't bother stretching. I should add, stretching is very beneficial when done at home as to do it properly it takes time. Tight hamstrings can be a main cause, good and simple way to stretch them is to lie flat on the floor with one leg 90deg up against a door frame, alternate leg. Its easy as you can just lie there and browse the web etc


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

they decompress the lower back and do something called spinal flossing which a regular hyper extension cannot

this isnt so much a builder as it is a therapy tool that actually works very effectively

if space is limited and you still want these benefits then you can just do it off the edge of a seal row bench which can also of course be used for seal rows


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> they decompress the lower back and do something called *spinal flossing* which a regular hyper extension cannot
> 
> this isnt so much a builder as it is a therapy tool that actually works very effectively
> 
> if space is limited and you still want these benefits then you can just do it off the edge of a seal row bench which can also of course be used for seal rows


 good to know! Never heard of it actually, always open to need ideas!


----------

